
How to Accomplish the Impossible - shivkapoor
http://www.inc.com/harvey-mackay/how-to-accomplish-the-impossible.html
======
ashokn225
I've always believed deeply in this idea. The value of delusion, or rather,
calculated delusion, is extremely important to the idea of being
entrepreneurial. (Genius here is a bit loosely used, but I'll go with it). The
math of any unlikely opportunity (like starting a business) is against you so
any logical person would think it's delusional. But to most entrepreneurs,
starting a business is all that seems logical. The fastest way to make a
billion dollars is take something that everyone believes is true, and bet
against it. [http://ashoknayar.wordpress.com/2010/05/27/why-
entrepreneurs...](http://ashoknayar.wordpress.com/2010/05/27/why-
entrepreneurs-need-to-be-a-bit-delusional/)

